# ISO Bob's Burgers chili dog sauce recipe



## bar415 (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone out there had the chili dogs at Bob's Burger in Albuquerque, New Mexico and if so I am looking for the recipe.  My kids love that chili.


----------



## Caine (Mar 17, 2008)

It's probably out of a can. See if you can find someone who works, or has worked, there. That's how I got the original recipe for Buffalo chicken wings. A high school friend worked his way through the University of Buffalo at the Anchor Bar.


----------



## bar415 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Bob's Burgers*

This is definitely not out of a can.  The owner makes the chili for all 5 locations so that he does not have to give out the recipe.  Is there somewhere I might send a sample to have it analyzed?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 17, 2008)

bar415 said:


> This is definitely not out of a can. The owner makes the chili for all 5 locations so that he does not have to give out the recipe. Is there somewhere I might send a sample to have it analyzed?


 
YES there is...... Send it to me!  
It will take at least 10 lbs of the sauce to thoroughly analyze it for you..... Buns and pickles will help narrow it down.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 17, 2008)

bar415 said:


> This is definitely not out of a can. The owner makes the chili for all 5 locations so that he does not have to give out the recipe. Is there somewhere I might send a sample to have it analyzed?


 
Sure - pick one of these! 

Unfortunately - you'll probably only wind up with a chemical composition - not an ingredient recipe. Remember, the recipes for Original Coke, Dr. Pepper, and the KFC secret blend of herbs have never been duplicated thru chemical analysis.

If you just want the sauce for you and your kids - try asking Bob if he will sell it to you in quantity (pints or quarts).

If you think Bob's recipe is good enough to can and sell ... talk to him about it. He would probably cut you in on the profit for doing the work to put it on the market.


----------



## bar415 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Bob's Burgers*

Unfortunately Bob is very protective of his recipe.  It would not taste the same if he was to can it.  Yes, I just want it for my family. Thx for the response..too bad this chili is REALLY good.  The best chili dog I have ever had.


----------

